# how do i know if my tarantula is ready to mate?



## Spidercrazy (Mar 15, 2010)

are there tell tale signs? certain behaviors? would someone help?
im getting a male G. cala tomorrow to mate with my female Morticia. if any one can help reply please :wall:


----------



## Spidercrazy (Mar 15, 2010)

someone post a reply on this topic please or if you know a subforum post the link. please and thank you!!!


----------



## Mack&Cass (Mar 15, 2010)

http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?t=14037

There are the breeding reports for Grammostola rosea. It is no longer G. cala, which may be why you're not having much luck finding out breeding info.

Mature males are ready when they've started to construct sperm webs. They're mature when they've developed tibial spurs and emboli (some species don't get the tibial spurs, G. roseas however, do get them)

Females are ready at about 75% of their max size.

As for certain behaviours, females won't do anything, however males will wander around a lot, and you may be able to witness occasional tapping, or drumming. The sperm web is the biggest indication.

My suggestion is that you do a lot more research before you get into breeding.

Cass


----------



## Marc Nav (Oct 15, 2018)

I am also new to this breeding, spidercrazy you should look up reptile shows around your area and attend theres always a few tarantula vendors/ breeders who have experience and full of knowledge. Out of my 10 Ts i have a mature female OBT I plan on breeding but not till I have better knowledge because I love my Ts and would be bummed if they were injured.


----------



## nicodimus22 (Oct 15, 2018)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## korlash091 (Oct 15, 2018)

nicodimus22 said:


>


lol as an MTG player my self, this cracked me real good

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Marc Nav (Oct 15, 2018)

If im correct females have no indication but on the other hand males start to make sperm webs and occasionally start drumming, search male tarantula sperm webs on youtube see if that helps.


----------



## antinous (Oct 15, 2018)

Marc Nav said:


> If im correct females have no indication but on the other hand males start to make sperm webs and occasionally start drumming, search male tarantula sperm webs on youtube see if that helps.


This thread is 8 years old, I doubt the OP will ever answer. But for reference, the females spermathecae sclerotizes when they’re adults. The males will have emboli on their pedipalps and produce sperm webs as you said.


----------



## Marc Nav (Oct 15, 2018)

Lol did not see that thanks for the info though I have a a Venezuelan suntiger and a female OBT that are about that time to breed not really doing it for business just really want to experience the egg sac


----------



## antinous (Oct 15, 2018)

Marc Nav said:


> Lol did not see that thanks for the info though I have a a Venezuelan suntiger and a female OBT that are about that time to breed not really doing it for business just really want to experience the egg sac


Pro tip: Make sure you already know who your buyers will be/find out who you can sell your slings wholesale to before you breed. This way you know you'll be able to get all/most of them off your hands, otherwise taking care of hundreds of slings wouldn't be too much fun.


----------



## Marc Nav (Oct 15, 2018)

Yes i agree specially obt my female has been skittish and very docile ever since i got her a few months ago from a reptile show  re housing her was easy but most of the time me panicking more then her she was just walking around very slowly almost as if she was exploring even thoe i know there very fast and high in venom potency.


----------



## Marc Nav (Oct 15, 2018)

Here she is well at least u can see her feet. She decided to web up right at the Door,good thing there a lid at the top.


----------

